# Toilet training issues



## HBULLOCK (Jul 14, 2010)

We have an autistic patient who has come in with toilet training issues. Any idea what dx to use for that???  Thanks


----------



## gost (Jul 14, 2010)

In addition to the autism code, maybe a developmental delay like 315.9?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks i guess i could use that. I just couldn't find anything i thought was appropriate except for the autism dx. Thanks again


----------

